# Double Fugue for piano, Leviathan



## arnerich

Here's a double fugue for piano, I nicknamed the Leviathan. In three minutes almost every contrapuntal technique is utilized; inversion, retrograde, retrograde inversion, theme augmentation, invertible counterpoint, stretto...

But honestly none of that fancy stuff really matters, my main goal was to light a fire in the listener. I hope this music inspires you, thank you for listening!

matt


----------



## Crudblud

I like this. I can't, or rather shouldn't comment on the technical aspects, since I know about as much of fugue and counterpoint as I do of quantum physics, but I like the music and I can appreciate that it is well crafted. I don't know about lighting a fire in me — that seems rather unsafe and I'm glad it hasn't occurred — but it's an enjoyable listen for sure. I especially liked the Ravel-like sounds around 1:50.


----------



## Pugg

I like it also, makes me happy and that's the main point.


----------



## paulc

Come on baby, light my fire... any chance you could share a PDF version of the score?  I am learning how to write imitative counterpoint & fugue.

Consider me inspired! Not just because your piece sounds good, but I can see from the fleeting YouTube pictures of the score that you also understand the value of theory as a means of producing material.


----------



## dzc4627

This was really something. I loved it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## arnerich

paulc said:


> Come on baby, light my fire... any chance you could share a PDF version of the score?  I am learning how to write imitative counterpoint & fugue.
> 
> Consider me inspired! Not just because your piece sounds good, but I can see from the fleeting YouTube pictures of the score that you also understand the value of theory as a means of producing material.


Here is the sheet music, my only request is that you subscribe to my YouTube channel. I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## QuietGuy

I enjoyed it too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Xinver

Beautiful, great lesson about fugue.


----------



## Pugg

I do think this is the first time we all agree on something .


----------



## Guest

I really like your Double Fugue,it is so full of spirit and I was wondering if you could make a piece like this where you gradually change the idiom to modern music whits some flashes of a Bach theme. I hear that sometimes in the music of Messiaen and it gives me great joy.I like to congratulate you with this fugue.


----------



## Omnimusic

This is very good, professional work!


----------

